# Honey at 11 weeks



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a quick update now that we have had Honey almost 3 weeks. She has fitted very easily into our family and being from a working cocker, is not the manic Honey Monster I was expecting! Yes, she has her moments, but generally she is very chilled like Biscuit (so far anyway!). She has been brilliant at night and practically clean from day 1 and seemed to get the hang of toilet training very quickly too. She now runs to the door whenever she needs one. She is more independent than Biscuit and will often just run out to the garden to play with a toy on the grass, etc. We are now going out for walks and she has tons more energy than Biscuit did...running and sniffing everywhere....which is lovely to watch but she settles well once home. 

She has a totally opposite coat type to Biscuit. He is very thick, soft and curly/wavy all over....she is much straighter and her back is generally very sparse and coarse...almost like human hair ....but softer on her head. sides and legs. She has tiny tufts of thicker hair coming through here and there but also lots of very fine blond highlights appearing overnight, along with darker tufts, so I have no idea how she is going to turn out! I think she is going to morph into something very different over the coming months!

She looks darker in this pic but I would say she is a golden girl, rather than a red.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's still beautiful!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I am looking for a pup from a working parentage. Would you mind letting me know where you got Honey from? She really is lovely. Thank you


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She's, lovely Jane xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Honey is lovely,glad she settled in well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is a sweetie, hope she continues to be so good for you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sue

Honey came from Ian & Claire Smith in Kent...they are on Breeder's Online but I don't think they will be having another litter until next Spring. This was the 2nd and last litter from Honey's mum but they have a number of working cockers and tend to produce golden pups. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Jane . .she is so precious! And I am sooo jealous!! Carley has still not made the connection to ask to go outside. She will go every time offered to "Go outside" and will go in and out by herself . . but I still have to watch her VERY closely inside as she squats so very fast you can hardly tell when shes going. She is still very tiny . .but they are getting along well, Sami still has a tendency to play rough, but she holds her own well . . is very fiesty and jumps on him while hes laying down and growls and nips his face and ears . . as he does to her! Its unnerving at times, but I generally do not intervene unless she comes to me for rescue.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nanci...your two sound just like mine....Honey is very feisty too!....survival instincts I guess! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is adorable Jane. So pleased Poo 2 is going so well for you .


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DB1 said:


> She is a sweetie, hope she continues to be so good for you.


Thanks Dawn I think Honey's coat colouring looks like it will be very similar to Dudley's with the blonde highlights but darker roots. Am interested to see what happens with Dudley's highlights once you start to groom him and whether he'll be a more solid colour. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is adorable Jane, what a dear face


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww... Little Honey is sooo cute 
Love her little tufts of hair sticking out and can see the wee touches of blonde through it... Can't wait to see how it turns out...
She has such a sweet little face, she looks so delicate xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful little honey-combe!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

AGgggggggg - she's just so cute! In temperament she sounds independant like Saffi!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww she is just lush! I'm looking forward to seeing how she develops her coat. Her hair is too cute. coco is very coarse too on her back and really tufty, lol! I don't think there can be another breed that has so many gorgeous variations!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Pup 2 can be a bit of a 'journey' as no two pups are alike! Pleased she is settling and fitting in to your family. Minton is settling well he is less stressed than Hattie not much of a barker and confident with other dogs. As they are half brother/sister funny how so they can be so different. We must keep posting their progress as it is interesting how they adapt to life in a multi dog family. Other than that I do promise to get a life!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha ha Sue....I know what you mean....it's so easy to become poo-obssessed! I've started taking Honey on the school run now with Biscuit and many people can't believe that I've got another already. I think they think I'm becoming some sort of mad dog lady! Oh well, they just don't understand our secret poo world!..... x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Funny you should say that I have has several people say they are suprised I have taken on another dog but my excuse is get all the puppy stuff over in one go! I have a sort of plan I try to walk mine past the local primary school at 1530 when they are kicking out. I did it with Hattie and after about two weeks she couldn't care less! So now I am doing it with Hattie and Minton so hope I get the same result! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Honey-Poo .. what a little cutie. It sounds like you are having so much fun and making your mummy very happy .. prefect  have fun with Biscuit xxx


----------

